# 100 gal. Stock tanks(tubs) help



## reptastic (Mar 28, 2011)

I am thinking of getting one of these to temporarily (about 6-8 wks)house 2 smallish tegus( about 16-18" each) because im currently living an a very small apartment with no room to build an enclosure, i will however be moving into a house with plenty of room around the end of april....im stoked about picking up my tegus but want to make sure everything is right...i have a reptiglo mvb lamp and a reptilglo 10.0 which i pla on using with a 75 wtt holagen lamp, i got a few bags of cypress mulch, still gotta build or buy a hide...my main concern is i have never seen one of these stock tanks in person so im not sure on the demensions, i used to use the 50 gal ones for my tegus up until they hit 2' and those were a lil off of 4'x2' so im hoping this one is wider and longer since it will house 2 tegus...any help would be greatly appreciated[attachment=2203]


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CCQQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.monsterfishkeepers.com%2Fforums%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D146037&rct=j&q=rubbermaid%20100g%20stock%20tank%20specifications&ei=7ouRTbioKpG8sQPes9WqDg&usg=AFQjCNGqw8qk3LJsaVz1zx469TrCKUpAmQ&cad=rja
100 Gal.
52"L x 31"W x 25"H

_Take into consideration where those measurements are from,.. the widest point at the top or from the bottom. Since it's more narrow at the bottom they would have less room unless you filled half of it with substrate. 

For the uniformity alone I would either go with 150g since the difference isn't as drastic, another rubbermaid design or different company all together._


----------



## montana (Mar 29, 2011)

That`s what we would call a hundred gallon 4feet by two ...

I would suggest you buy the hundred and fifty gallon 6feet by two ... 

I would also go with the galvanized steel as the dark black would get too hot outside to my mind .. 

They are nice as they have many different uses when not used as enclosures [Gold fish koi ect.] 

A top is easily fashioned from scrap ..


----------



## chelvis (Mar 29, 2011)

I aggree with montana. The galvinized make a bit of noise compared to the plastic but they come in much different sizes. The can be all round or 2x4 or 2x6 or 3x6 and some in different hieghts has well. Depending where you live people post them on Craigslist all the time where i'm at. I was gonna get one for Bacardi but my landlord said no... oh well his letting my pup move in next month so i should be greatful.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 29, 2011)

100 Gal.
52"L x 31"W x 25"H

_Take into consideration where those measurements are from,.. the widest point at the top or from the bottom. Since it's more narrow at the bottom they would have less room unless you filled half of it with substrate. 

For the uniformity alone I would either go with 150g since the difference isn't as drastic, another rubbermaid design or different company all together._


----------



## reptastic (Mar 29, 2011)

I dont know a place near me that see these, maybe a aquarium shop Their is a guy in my area sell these, i just want them to have enough space to live. Ill look into some larger ones.


----------



## montana (Mar 29, 2011)

Farm and ranch store .

You live in farming country[at least all around you ] ...

Feed store .. You may want to order one to get the size you want ..


----------



## reptastic (Mar 29, 2011)

I will look into that, i want to get one this weekend...btw montana i really like that idea for a screen top with the light fixures i will try and do something similar to that


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 29, 2011)

Just don't let them get too big. I tried this with my new girl and she knocked the lid right off to get out. It was made of OSB and hardware cloth.

Mine wasn't a 100g though.

You can find them at any Tractor Supply Co.


----------



## montana (Mar 29, 2011)

You can secure the top any number of ways ..


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 29, 2011)

Twas easier to turn it into a tortoise bin and build a new enclosure. Tried spring clamps, they kept on springing LOL


----------



## montana (Mar 29, 2011)

Drill a couple of holes in the rim and slide a couple 16 penny nails in to corresponding blocks on the under side of the top ..

Mount a couple 1/4 inch bolts on rim and drop top on [studs ]secure with wing nuts ??? 

Hinge and latch ...


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 29, 2011)

Could work.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 29, 2011)

Once i find a suitable one...ill play around with a few ideas as far as the top, man i cant wait to finally get to hold my tegus.


----------



## montana (Mar 29, 2011)

Attach the outside of the lid with self tapping screws and make the screen section hinged or removable ...

The best thing is if and when you do something different you can use it for any number of things or store it up side down out side for decades and it will be just like it was when new ..


----------

